# procamerashop?



## zim (Sep 7, 2013)

Anyone know what's going on at 
http://www.procamerashop.co.uk/
Apart from not a lot according to my browser, seems like a very strange way to shut down a web site though.

Anyone got outstanding orders?


----------



## GuyF (Sep 7, 2013)

That's the internet for you - just because their site has gone AWOL doesn't mean they're dead in the water. I just spent a fortune with Mifsuds and their site isn't available either. Probably just down for maintenance...or something more nefarious.


----------



## zim (Sep 8, 2013)

Indeed but a customer on another web site has reported that all orders have been cancelled.
I've been thinking about using them but this has put doubt in my mind hence the original post


----------



## Plainsman (Sep 8, 2013)

Handing over big money to a "cut price" outfit is a bit risky - you always wonder how difficult it's going to be to get your money back if it suddenly ceases trading.

I understand this shop only supplied their own warranty so even though you might have received your ordered item the warranty is obviously worthless if it goes bust.

Always worth paying a bit extra for your lens in order to get a proper Canon warranty IMO.


----------



## GuyF (Sep 8, 2013)

Plainsman - yup, that's why I sucked it up and bought from Mifsuds. UK shop, EU warranty. Can't fault 'em.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 8, 2013)

They are actually a Hong Kong company. There is going to be a lot of fallout in the camera business, no matter where a company is located. Sales are dismal.

Always beware of unusually low prices.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 9, 2013)

Maybe they ran into tax problem? ... I sometimes buy products from Digitarev (a Hongkng based company), they always under invoice their customs value (that's how they are able to give free shipping and no customs duty charges for the customer) ... for my Sigma 150-500 OS lens, I had paid US$ 908.43 but the customs declaration by Digitelrev shows it as $363 ... also the weight is shown as 1KG, where as the lens weight is almost 2KG. These companies come up with such ideas to "bypass" taxes/customs etc ... so, maybe the UK authorities might have picked up on it. 
It would be interesting for people, who bought from procamerashop, tp check their invoices/customs declaration forms.


----------



## monkeyhand (Sep 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> also the weight is shown as 1KG, where as the lens weight is almost 2KG.



They get back charged for incorrect shipping weights by the carrier (assuming UPS or Fedex). They probably pick 1KG so they don't have to weigh every package and just let the carrier deal with it. At least that is what happened when I worked in shipping.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 9, 2013)

monkeyhand said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > also the weight is shown as 1KG, where as the lens weight is almost 2KG.
> ...


Quite possible ... Digitalrev uses DHL and Aramax


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 9, 2013)

zim said:


> Indeed but a customer on another web site has reported that all orders have been cancelled.
> I've been thinking about using them but this has put doubt in my mind hence the original post


I emailed them last night and got a reply this morning to say they are having technical problems.

I've personally used them in the past for quite a lot of business without issue, and with direct bank transfers. I've spoken to them on the phone, but also done transactions via email. I always check the item is in the UK and will ship in the normal period stated, which to be fair it always has (bar one occasion)

If you're worried, then you perhaps could consider using your credit card if it covers you against bankruptcy, but I would certainly hold off until the website appears then speak to them on the phone. I would add, as I have in the past, that I have no affiliation with them at all....

Re Warranty - fair point, of course all the lenses are made in either China, Taiwan or Japan (mainly the latter I believe), so you are taking a risk, but I've not had any problem with L gear purchased from them in the past 2 years....


----------



## AttackMonkey (Sep 10, 2013)

The site is returning a 503 status, which means that the web service that runs the site is down. Sniffing through the headers of the page it says the back office server is at capacity, which usually means it's run out of hard drive space or memory. Looks like a hosting issue rather than a "we've had our site taken down for nefarious reasons" kind of thing!


----------



## Harry Muff (Sep 11, 2013)

Ah, shit. I love PCS. I've spent thousands with them over the years.




R.I.P.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 30, 2013)

I followed up again via email to understand the situation with respect to warranty. I received a prompt reply - essentially they are still honouring any warranty but they are unable to to provide pricing or ordering at this time.

So I think as was suggested, they are perhaps in negotiation over trading terms within the UK Inland Revenue & Customs, being based out of Hong Kong. I don't get why you would not post a landing page on the website - maybe they fear the truth is worse than no response...


----------



## Khufu (Oct 10, 2013)

Sad to see they're still not back... I've happily handed over a few thousand pounds to these guys too, would love to see them back on their feet!

Does anyone know where's similar, cheap and cheerful? Ideally closer to PCS prices than DigitalRev? 
Considering a 6D, 70D, 600D, 100D... for various applications, would love to be able to check my trusty PCS price list... and order from them, too!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Oct 10, 2013)

Khufu said:


> Sad to see they're still not back...


Wow, that's over a month since they are out of action ... my original doubt that they might be having issues with tax authorities could be true after all.


----------



## K3nt (Oct 10, 2013)

I've always found hdewcameras.co.uk to be reliable and with decent prices. Limited selection granted, but no issues with the stuff I've ordered.


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 27, 2013)

Over 2 weeks since the last post about this company and the website is still dead so I guess the worst.


----------



## Stu_bert (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm still in contact via email and they still claim to be honouring warranty which is good, but they can't trade. As was mentioned previously, would concur they're in dialogue with customs & excise / inland revenue, and right now they can't sell anything...


----------



## zim (Nov 6, 2013)

If it is CE/IR I wonder if they would/could come after people who have bought through them for duties retrospectively?


----------



## Stu_bert (Nov 6, 2013)

zim said:


> If it is CE/IR I wonder if they would/could come after people who have bought through them for duties retrospectively?


Nope. The "contract" was set when you paid for the goods. Unless they are illegal then if the vendor has not covered the costs, it is their issue not yours. Same if they did not add vat to their prices. They would have to pay IR and therefore effectively have charged you less.


----------



## Khufu (Feb 12, 2014)

I've Found me the cheapest deals in the West once again (well, the UK)...

Panamoz.com

They're running a pretty similar operation to ProCameraShop and they're beating everything else out there that guarantees to ship from the UK sans-taxes that I can see!


----------



## Khufu (Feb 12, 2014)

Online reviews seem fine with 'em, I may be ordering me a 70D soon so shall keep everyone informed... another Bank Transfer for Further Discount job - good stuff!

Also, like ProCameraShop, they appear to have floating prices which go up and down between the same two figures every week or two. I assume this is a marketing thing but the 70D's currently ~£640 with bank transfer discount - was ~£626 a week or so back and I assume it will be again...

I requested an invoice, been offered it for £626 and not yet paid for it but the online price has risen since - wondering if they'll still do me the cheaper price


----------

